# Flohmarkt in Hamburg



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2021)

Durch einen älteren Beitrag bin ich auf das Thema Hamburger Hallenflohmarkt gestoßen. Da Hamburg nun nicht gerade eine Kleinstadt ist und es lt. Internet auch mehrere Hallen gibt, vielleicht ist jemand kompetent zu sagen, welche Halle bzw Hallen da für Angeln, Rollen, Ruten und Zubehör gemeint sind. 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2021)

Andere Angler-Flohmärkte sind natürlich auch interessant, einfach mit reinschreiben.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. September 2021)

Meinst du jetzt nur Flohmärkte oder Angler-Flohmärkte .Der Hamburger Hallen-Flohmarkt für Angler auf dem Gelände des Vattenfall Europe Bildungszentrums in Hamburg-Bramfeld gibt es nicht mehr. Ob es noch andere Angler-Flohmärkte in Hamburg gibt ,weiß ich leider nicht.
​


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2021)

Der Hinweis ist aus 2015, da stand eben nur Hallenflohmarkt drin. Vielleicht war der es ja, ich kann es nicht sagen.


----------



## Peter117 (27. September 2021)

Das wird der gewesen sein - der ansonsten dichteste Flohmarkt für Angler ist in Rendsburg - ich weiß aber nicht, ob der 2022 wieder stattfindet...


----------



## Hering 58 (27. September 2021)

Sonst habe in den noch:


			Norddeutsche Anglerbörse in der Nordmarkhalle Rendsburg


----------

